# Java auf Linux gibt mir ein Fehler in der Konsole, wie löse ich sowas?



## roex (6. Dez 2022)

```
Picked up _JAVA_OPTIONS: -Dawt.useSystemAAFontSettings=on -Dswing.aatext=true
```


----------



## roex (6. Dez 2022)

Trotz dass ich im /root/.bashrc folgendes eingespeichert habe...


```
_SILENT_JAVA_OPTIONS="$_JAVA_OPTION
unset _JAVA_OPTIO
alias java='java "$_SILENT_JAVA_OPTIONS"'
```


----------



## mihe7 (7. Dez 2022)

"Java auf Linux gibt mir ein Fehler in der Konsole, wie löse ich sowas?"

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn Du uns schreibst, welchen Fehler Du bekommst.


----------

